# Educate me about overwintering nucs



## Bonnie Botkins (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey All,

Second year beekeeper here, I've become pretty comfortable with what I know to this point, and my 4 hives are doing well so far, inspections are trouble free, just waiting to do my first harvest, which I have been told will be around the end of July for my location.

I'd like to start a discussion about overwintering nucs, whats your experience? success? failures? I've heard of a very wide variety of methods please share what you know? I want to learn about this aspect of beekeeping. I have 2 five frame deep nucs, just begging to be used.

Bonnie


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

OK, here is your education: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?189642-Wintering-Nucs


----------



## Bonnie Botkins (Sep 13, 2011)

WOW!

Thanks BeeCurious, my site search did not bring up that thread. Will take me awhile to read it all, from a quick glance it seems it may be advanced for me. Was hoping for a Overwintering for Dummies kind of discussion:scratch:


----------



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

short version,, WATCH CLOSELY,, KEEP FEED on them,, either their honey or SUGAR SYRUP,, NEVER let them starve,, add pollen patties as needed,,


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2010)

Larry Conner has a great book on the subject. Increase esencials. www.wicwaspress.com


----------

